# Ladies: Cramps?



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

I'm having menstrual cramps from..well, you know where. It seems like ever since I had my son, I've had increasingly bad cramping each month that I never had before. My ob/gyn says there is nothing wrong other than getting older and having hormonal changes.

Besides OTC meds and heating pads, are there any alternative health methods to dealing with cramps? Teas? Diet changes?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Different ob/gyn?

Peg


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a pretty good article, http://www.livestrong.com/article/94052-herbal-remedy-menstrual-cramps/

I've used Evening Primrose Oil, with some success.. haven't really tried the others.


----------



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Different ob/gyn?
> 
> Peg


She's pretty known to be one of the best in the area, and she has done extensive testing for cysts, endometriosis etc. I don't have heavy bleeding or any other cycle changes.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

When I started using disposable Soft Cups instead of tampons, it made all the difference in the world. I also use an herbal relax-y type supplement that helps at night (chamomile, lemon balm, valerian root, hops, passionflower). I only take it at night because it knocks me out.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

After my third was born I had cramps so bad I when to dr told him that I had children with less pain in less time and to take it all out. He gave me pain meds. A friend told me that it could be a sign of low calcium. Made me buy the expensive stuff no osters (bottom feeders) or dye. It worked like a charm! Which is good as 3 days of back labour like cramps got old real fast


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Progesterone cream. Severe menstrual cramps are typically because of high estrogen levels. You use it two weeks out of the month to coincide with your own hormone cycle. I went from having such severe cramps that I would pass out or vomit to virtually nothing more than being slightly uncomfortable. Battled estrogen dominance all my life and doctors always said your fine. Now, after studying hormonal balance and imbalance for several years because of my thyroid and then finding progesterone cream, I actually feel fine. Now, if I can get this mess with my thyroid straightened out soon I will feel fantastic...Blessings, Kat


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to have extremely bad cramps as a teenager, had to stay home first day and take Darvocet. Nothing really help. My YaYa (grandmother) told me to drink 2-4 ounces of blackberry brandy, it worked like a charm.

P.S. Check with another OB/Gyn, I ended up having to have a hysterectomy at 24 after two births.


----------



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

What about vitamin d deficiency? Anyone heard of a correlation with that? I am vitamin d deficient and currently on 5000 mg/per day to bring my levels back to a normal range. I know it has affected other aspects of my life including fatigue and body aches.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Vitamin D never made a difference for me. You might want to have a full thyroid panel run including antibodies if you are suffering in other areas. Make sure they do a full panel not just TSH. TSH is a pituitary hormone and doesn't tell you what is going on with your thyroid. A full panel would include free T3 and free T4, reverse T3, TPO antibodies, antithyroglobulin, thyroglobulin and the two antibodies for Graves (Trab and ?). Blessings, Kat


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't have any suggestions. I just wanted to say 'you are not alone'. I to, have been through the medical test merry-go-round and even 2 exploratory surgeries to deduce the cause of my debilitating cramps. 
I was even once accused of making it up?!?!
I miss a day of work every month because of it. Trying to explain it to a female boss has always proved impossible. 
Putting weight on my abdomen seems to help more than anything. The second the weight is lifted though the pain returns.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I also have severe cramping. The kind where you can just kind of lay still and try to breathe through it as opposed to writhing in pain. My home remedy is controversial - I'm not suggesting anyone do this, its just what I do and what has helped me.
I make and drink comfrey tea. I usually get bad cramps a day or two before I start, so that's my cue to make a batch. I use several comfrey leaves as well as red raspberry leaves and mint for flavor. I store it in a mason jar and put it in the fridge and drink it iced all week. Over the last year I have noticed an marked difference in the intensity of my cramps and cycle. I'm currently pregnant, but I plan to start using it again when I'm done breast feeding.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I just re read what I wrote and I wanted to clarify something. I drink one cup a day, every day for a week. I don't just chug it all the time lol.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I take vitamin D3 to help with cramps.

I can live with myself now come that time of the month.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I use an icy hot product across my lower belly ! Also drink raspberry leaf tea !


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

My daughter has similar issues - I got her Dragon Time essential oil blend from Young Living. She hasn't tried it yet so I don't know if it works or not, but essential oils can be very helpful.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm officially going to refer to my period now as my "dragon time" of the month. Makes perfect sense given my attitude then.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL - my daughter's fiancÃ© thought it was hilarious - he understood the meaning behind the name immediately


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Switching to a menstrual cup and cloth pads has made my cramps nearly disappear. They used to be horrendous.


HDAcres


----------



## wiggles_n_flop (Sep 24, 2012)

After having the worst period of my life - while camping on our anniversary, no less, I went to the health food store to find out what kind teas I could take to avoid experiencing THAT again. Here's what the owner - a mother of several daughters suggested:
Chasteberry- maybe 3 T +/- for about 3.5 cups of water. Bring to a simmer, strain, cool, drink about once a week, or once a day during your cycle. 
I notice a significant change in well being as well as the pain relief when I drink this. It helps balance out your estrogen. (if i remember correctly.)
This worked better for me than red raspberry leaf, which I still drink frequently as I nurse our firstborn son. I also would take oatstraw (prepare 1/4 c per quart water same as chasteberry,) which helped with pain because of the iron/magnesium content that my body was able to absorb.
My top female herbal mix to be taken as tea: (pregnant, nursing, neither)
alfalfa
oatstraw
red raspberry leaf
rosehips
(can add peppermint for flavor if you like.)
All totalling about 1/4 c per qt. water.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

There is a plant called high-bush cranberry with a muscle relaxant in the bark commonly known in the herb community as "cramp bark". It grows all over up here and I harvest in the spring for the gals around here with cramps. If it doesn't grow in your area you can buy it from most any medicinal herb outlet.

Cramp bark stinks to high heaven like dirty socks so you'll want to either buy or make capsules. A little honey makes a cramp bark tea sorta tolerable. Point is....this stuff works on the worst cramps. Will even stop premature labor.

it makes my kitty go nuts just like catnip


----------

